# Tamron SP 35mm F1.4 review



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## BeenThere (Nov 22, 2019)

Lenstip also has a mostly positive review up.


----------



## navastronia (Nov 23, 2019)

It's truly an amazingly crowded field, though IMO, because all of the modern 35 1.4 lenses perform well enough for most photographers, I chose my Sigma 35/1.4 because it was inexpensive compared to Canon's (and now Tamron's) offerings.


----------



## padam (Nov 23, 2019)

The grey market price is not much more than the Sigma, looks like an easy choice if one is buying it new:






Tamron SP 35mm f/1.4 Di USD Lens for Canon EF (F045E)


€669.00 - 12 Months Warranty - 14 Days Money Back




www.e-infin.com





If they can make a lens this good already for SLRs, how much better it could be without the restrictions of the longer flange distance.

As far as where Canon and Sigma is heading, it seems though that for a mirrorless mount, they would rather just make it even faster.
Which means doing a 35mm f/1.2 and raising the price further, rather than reducing the size and weight (making it more proportional to the camera bodies) and keeping it at f/1.4.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 2, 2019)

No IS? Tamron is *******!!!


----------

